# What does shell of choice mean??



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 21, 2017)

many MANY anthro artist are very very confused about this i asked a friend about it the other day and it juts stumped us...granted im sure theirs more than this that a mystery on fa lol i mean i know it cant be like a crab as crab anthros/fursonas dont exist on FA XD (I though about being one) so thats not it.


----------



## Butt_Ghost (Nov 22, 2017)

A shell is a user interface for an operating system. No clue why it's included in profile info.
Shell (computing) - Wikipedia


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Nov 23, 2017)

Butt_Ghost said:


> A shell is a user interface for an operating system. No clue why it's included in profile info.
> Shell (computing) - Wikipedia


yea that confused me and a few others so hard core XD like i said for a second i though it might have bee taking about being a crab fursona or somthing - but those as far as i know dont exist. coming from a ROOSTER so you know thats true.      

90% of new user wont understand so whys its their i have no idea


----------



## Simo (Nov 24, 2017)

sharprealmcomics said:


> yea that confused me and a few others so hard core XD like i said for a second i though it might have bee taking about being a crab fursona or somthing - but those as far as i know dont exist. coming from a ROOSTER so you know thats true.
> 
> 90% of new user wont understand so whys its their i have no idea



I wondered, too.

I put down Nautilus, as this is my favorite kind of Sea Shell...







I probably know more about shells, than computers : P


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Nov 24, 2017)

Butt_Ghost said:


> A shell is a user interface for an operating system. No clue why it's included in profile info.
> Shell (computing) - Wikipedia


Crap..

I put "condom" on mine


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 24, 2017)

How do you know know? It's simple

you either choose rotini noodles, or you choose macaroni noodles

don't even get me started on taco shell choices.


----------



## Simo (Nov 24, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> don't even get me started on taco shell choices.



Those blue corn ones are pretty good, and I like the color.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 24, 2017)

There is only one shell of choice for me, and that's a shell from a 12 gauge shotgun.


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 24, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> There is only one shell of choice for me, and that's a shell from a 12 gauge shotgun.



If you open up the shell with a razorblade or a pick, and you empty out the shot, you can refill the cup with a mixture consisting of gasoline/styrofoam/soap shavings.

Saves so much time hunting, why not cook the squirrel the same time you shoot the squirrel?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 24, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> If you open up the shell with a razorblade or a pick, and you empty out the shot, you can refill the cup with a mixture consisting of gasoline/styrofoam/soap shavings.
> 
> Saves so much time hunting, why not cook the squirrel the same time you shoot the squirrel?


We don't have Squirrels here, but we do have Possums. Would this still be an effective method for cooking said Possums?


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Nov 24, 2017)

Mr. Fox said:


> We don't have Squirrels here, but we do have Possums. Would this still be an effective method for cooking said Possums?



No, for possums you have to pour gasoline all over the outside of your car, then while on fire, hit said possum. Only 10% chance of it being dead tho o3o


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 24, 2017)

Kezi Avdiivka said:


> No, for possums you have to pour gasoline all over the outside of your car, then while on fire, hit said possum. Only 10% chance of it being dead tho o3o


I will take this very wise advice into consideration next time I go Possum hunting.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2017)

Butt_Ghost said:


> A shell is a user interface for an operating system. No clue why it's included in profile info.
> Shell (computing) - Wikipedia


Because DeviantArt (which started as a site for posting skins for stuff like Media Player, Winamp, and various Linux desktop managers) had it and FurAffinity's original creators just copied their interface byte for byte without knowing or caring what anything was for.


----------



## sharprealmcomics (Dec 5, 2017)

Firehazard said:


> Because DeviantArt (which started as a site for posting skins for stuff like Media Player, Winamp, and various Linux desktop managers) had it and FurAffinity's original creators just copied their interface byte for byte without knowing or caring what anything was for.


yea i heard the peaple behind FA arent very technecal lol so yea they WOULD do that XD

also HOME STAR...runnur!


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Dec 5, 2017)

Because the question has been answered and now this thread is gradually sliding off the rails into random posting and snipes at staff I'm just going to close it up.


----------

